# Get ACA Certified in SUP - This May



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

*SUP COURSES*​ ​ *Level 1-2: Essentials of SUP Instructor Certification Workshop (IDW/ICE)*
· Course Description: Please visit www.americancanoe.org for detailed description
· Instructor: Charlie MacArthur
· Prerequisite: Please visit www.americancanoe.org for details
· Equipment: Available for rent upon request 
· Dates: May 21-23
· Time: 8am-4pm
· Fee: $299
· Course meets at RMOC. 14825 Hwy 285. Salida. CO. 81201. Reservations required!

*Level 3: Whitewater SUP Instructor Certification Workshop (IDW/ICE)*
· Course Description: Please visit www.americancanoe.org for detailed description
· Instructor: Charlie MacArthur
· Prerequisite: Must complete Level 1-2 (Essentials of SUP) Please visit www.americancanoe.org for details
· Equipment: Available for rent upon request
· Dates: May 27-28
· Time: 8am-4pm
· Fee: $199
· Course meets at RMOC. 14825 Hwy 285. Salida. CO. 81201. Reservations required!


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

http://rmoc.com/


----------

